

The sounds of the earthquakes in Bárðarbunga - dagurp
http://halldorel.github.io/

======
dagurp
A little information about this.

Bárðarbunga is a large volcano in Iceland and there have been a lot of
earthquakes under it in the last days so an eruption is not unlikely. Here is
more information:
[http://www.mbl.is/frettir/knippi/3305/](http://www.mbl.is/frettir/knippi/3305/)

------
jbogp
Uncaught TypeError: Object #<AudioContext> has no method 'createGain'

No sound, empty page apart from the title and the credits.

~~~
dagurp
It only seems to work on Chrome.

